# αγενές ξύπνημα



## cougr

αγενές ξύπνημα (rude awakening)

Είναι δόκιμος/συνηθισμένος  όρος στα Ελληνικά ή ακούγετε λίγο περίεργα;


----------



## an-alfabeto

Μυρίζει από χιλιόμετρα μετάφραση. 
Λέμε *απότομο ξύπνημα*, *οδυνηρό ξύπνημα* (όχι και τόσο συχνά) και τελευταία είναι πολύ της μόδας το *άγριο ξύπνημα* (π.χ. έχει πάει 12 η ώρα το μεσημέρι, κοιμάσαι ακόμη του καλού καιρού, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και είναι η μαμά σου/ η πεθερά σου, η οποία σου ανακοινώνει πως σε μισή ώρα έρχεται για επίσκεψη... Ούτε στον εχθρό σου!

Μόλις θυμήθηκα το πιο προφανές (το μυαλό δεν δουλεύει πάντα στις σωστές στροφές): *βάρβαρο ξύπνημα *


----------



## orthophron

Σίγουρα πρόκειται για "κατά λέξη μετάφραση", αλλά έχω συγχρόνως την αίσθηση ότι η φράση χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά και ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε για όρο που να δηλώνει τη δυσάρεστη έκπληξη που δοκιμάζουμε όταν "ξυπνούμε ξαφνικά από ένα λήθαργο" και αντιλαμβανόμαστε την πικρή αλήθεια ενός γεγονότος. Έχω πέσει έξω;


----------



## an-alfabeto

orthophron said:


> Σίγουρα πρόκειται για "κατά λέξη μετάφραση", αλλά έχω συγχρόνως την αίσθηση ότι η φράση χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά και ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε για όρο που να δηλώνει τη δυσάρεστη έκπληξη που δοκιμάζουμε όταν "ξυπνούμε ξαφνικά από ένα λήθαργο" και αντιλαμβανόμαστε την πικρή αλήθεια ενός γεγονότος. Έχω πέσει έξω;


 
Μου φαίνεται προδόθηκα πως είμαι οπαδός της υπνοθεραπείας... :d
Για τη μεταφορική χρήση, νομίζω πως ταιριάζει τόσο το *απότομο* όσο και το *οδυνηρό/επώδυνο ξύπνημα*. Θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικά να χρησιμοποιηθεί και η επώδυνη συνειδητοποίηση.


----------



## cougr

orthophron said:


> Σίγουρα πρόκειται για "κατά λέξη μετάφραση", αλλά έχω συγχρόνως την αίσθηση ότι η φράση χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά και ότι μάλλον θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε για όρο που να δηλώνει τη δυσάρεστη έκπληξη που δοκιμάζουμε όταν "ξυπνούμε ξαφνικά από ένα λήθαργο" και αντιλαμβανόμαστε την πικρή αλήθεια ενός γεγονότος. Έχω πέσει έξω;



Ακριβώς αυτό ήθελα να εκφράσω (δηλ.τη δυσάρεστη έκπληξη που δοκιμάζουμε όταν "ξυπνούμε ξαφνικά από ένα λήθαργο" και αντιλαμβανόμαστε την πικρή αλήθεια ενός γεγονότος.  ) αλλά και εγώ είχα την αίσθηση ότι η επι λέξει απόδοση του "rude awakening" (αγενής ξύπνημα), αν και υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα στο Google,  δεν "κολλάει" και τόσο.


----------



## cougr

an-alfabeto said:


> Μου φαίνεται προδόθηκα πως είμαι οπαδός της υπνοθεραπείας... :d
> Για τη μεταφορική χρήση, νομίζω πως ταιριάζει τόσο το *απότομο* όσο και το *οδυνηρό/επώδυνο ξύπνημα*. Θα μπορούσε εναλλακτικά να χρησιμοποιηθεί και η επώδυνη συνειδητοποίηση.



Ευχαριστώ an-alfabeto για τις προτάσεις σου . Νομίζω ότι το "επώδυνη συνειδητοποίηση" αποδίδει το νόημα μια χαρά. Ίσως να ταιριάζει και το "οδυνηρή αφύπνηση", που μόλις τώρα σκέφτηκα.


----------



## Librarian44

Τι θα λέγατε για "ανώμαλη προσγείωση" στην περίπτωση που το rude awakening χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά;


----------



## cougr

Librarian44 said:


> Τι θα λέγατε για "ανώμαλη προσγείωση" στην περίπτωση που το rude awakening χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά;



Το "ανώμαλη προσγείωση" πιο σωστά χρησιμοποιήται ως απόδοση του "hard landing" ή του "abnormal landing".


----------

